# Anyone here ROCK?



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

So, after tiring of my constant stories about how my teenage band could of made it if we didn't have so many artistic differences my wife purchased me a copy of rocksmith 2014 (and strangely a pair of headphones) 

After questioning me on my apparent lack of progress I took the opportunity to explain to her there's more to rocking than talent, such as making the correct face for each power chord. 

Anyone else here shred?


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes RS 2013. Before each song, I point my finger straight out and scan the crowd, give them a head nod, the chicks go crazy... except for my wife, she would just roll her eyes and go back to reading.


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

gouge_away said:


> Yes RS 2013. Before each song, I point my finger straight out and scan the crowd, give them a head nod, the chicks go crazy... *except for my wife, she would just roll her eyes and go back to reading.*



This sounds familiar


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

You find any metal on 2014?


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

'Anyone here rock?'......no. Don't own a rocking chair, still have all my own teeth, don't dribble and can still make it to the lavatory intime.

Ask me again in 20 years time.


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

gouge_away said:


> You find any metal on 2014?


Depends on your flavour of metal, lots of Iron Maiden etc available as downloads


----------



## Recoveringws (Oct 1, 2014)

I do. I've never stopped. I'm over 50 and still playing in rock bands on the side. fun


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

Recoveringws said:


> I do. I've never stopped. I'm over 50 and still playing in rock bands on the side. fun


Excellent :smthumbup:


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Brawley Triple Threat electric and an Ovation Elite Special acoustic/electric. Just a pastime for me though. I've only got a little Kustom tube amp.


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

MountainRunner said:


> Brawley Triple Threat electric and an Ovation Elite Special acoustic/electric. Just a pastime for me though. I've only got a little Kustom tube amp.



Would love the ovation they are great to play


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Why yes, I do rock!

Oh wait....you meant playing an instrument.

I meant I just rock in general.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

MountainRunner said:


> Ovation Elite Special acoustic/electric.


Now I know you're ok.

Ovation is coming back onshore in the very near future! Fender Music Instrument Corp destroyed the brand and the company over the last 10 years, but now that Drum Works owns Ovation and Adamas (the carbon fiber line from Ovation), they are restarting US production. This is a win not only for US jobs but for the concept of quality and pride over dispassionate investors' ROE.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I've played in bands on and off for a long time but not for the last 2 or 3 years. I'm lucky to have a nice selection of acoustic and electric guitars, and one small Fender Super Champ XD amplifier.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Never really was a metal head. Played in a band in Germany for a couple years (long time ago). Currently have a Takamine J15E, a really old Yamaha Les Paul clone, a really sweet Gibson banjo, a cheap Gibson knock-off mandolin, and an older-than-dirt fiddle that my great grandfather used to play in various bands.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

I've got a gibs hummingbird, and 335.
The 335 is an amazing lightweight and responsive semi hollow body. By far my favorite guitar, its bulky though, I wish they made a 3/4 scale like the Lp.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Try the Hamer Newport if you want a slightly smaller version of the 335.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Hell yeah I shred bro! I am into everything under the sun except hip hop and country. Main preferences are groove metal, stoner rock, djent and death metal. I am more of a soloist and I love to improvise. 

What's your rig?

Here's mine:

Dean 7str razorback, custom tremel-no (blocked whammy), E
Jackson King V 6str, whammy, E
B.C Rich Warlock (got a ridiculous deal on it, tuned in D standard with drop C, and boy she rips it!!! Currently my favorite) 
Washburn 4 str Bass
Ambassador 5 str Bass

All of my axes are setup with an extremely low action, frets filed and leveled. 

Tube Screamer (MOD9)
Dimewah sometimes
Boss Loop Pedal
Krank Rev.1 100w Head with Krank Cab
Jet Attenuator for added warmth and to get those tubes screamin'. Plus the amp is so damn loud there is no way I could play it at night quietly without an attenuator.

Rock on my friend. Rock on.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

pragmaster said:


> Hell yeah I shred bro! I am into everything under the sun except hip hop and country. Main preferences are groove metal, stoner rock, djent and death metal. I am more of a soloist and I love to improvise.
> 
> What's your rig?
> 
> ...


I had a jp90 we filed down. It had too much pop, after going fretless, it was hard to go back.
We played a lot of primus back then, garages, basements, my ****ty crate 6x8, some rips off the 3 footer and foreign exchange student girlfriend.

Sigh


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

pragmaster said:


> Hell yeah I shred bro! I am into everything under the sun except hip hop and country. Main preferences are groove metal, stoner rock, djent and death metal. I am more of a soloist and I love to improvise.
> 
> What's your rig?
> 
> ...


My set up seems poor compared to yours, I have an Ibanez Jem 777 and an old H+H amp. I salute you


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

'Whats your rig?'...I remember when that meant '40 channel AM/FM with a DV27 on the flipflop with my seat cover 10/4 good buddy'....

RIP BBK


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Yeah dude, RIP BBK. Just found out today


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Just came across a pic of my axes...


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

Great pic!


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I have an electric bass violin:










I can't play for crap. Over the years I tried trombone and alto sax, both with no success. I'm as tone-deaf as a stone.

My SO plays piano. She owns a baby grand Steinway.










Both her parents were musicians. Her father was a professional musician. She inherited their musical talent.

Hopefully our children take after her and not me.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

yes, play a telecaster and a strat, love it! Not a shredder though, only classic rock and country. Nice to know some people here play also.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

roostr said:


> yes, play a telecaster and a strat, love it! Not a shredder though, only classic rock and country. Nice to know some people here play also.


I bought my son one of those 3/4 strats. I play with it way more than he does. Honestly I think he is frightened by it... duno if I should get him a pedal board or not, just trying to get him interested.


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

Yeah, I bought my daughter a 3/4 ESP as soon as she hits a hard bit in the song she quits


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm 45 and still going in a heavy metal band, we working on another album right now. There are lots of variables to being in a band, and keeping a band together is one of the biggest challenges. Once others you cant get along with is weeded out and musical differences, egos, ect. Alot more to it than just the music itself, presentation, stage presence, social media, ect, the list goes on and on. I've been playing for almost 30 years, if I was in it for the money or fame, I would have quit a long time ago. We've come close to record deals a few times over the years, but nothing ever panned out. And we've had lots and lots of agents and so called managers rip us off big time. 

Oh yeah, I dont shred, I just beat off, lol. I'm the guy in the back that provides the thundering back beat for the death march. Drummer for life!


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

I live in the world of sacred music. For a few years I've been hanging back in the choir, just doing my tenor part at my new church.

But last year, I finally stepped up front again, and hammered out a Mark Hayes arraignment of "The Gospel of Grace" for my granddaughters baptism. Ask any of the 200 people about the sermon content that day, they would say, they remember the music.

Father's day is the next on the schedule. I'm going to lay down this mother of an anthem song down for the church, Andrae Crouch, "My Tribute."

There is more to music than church,

I'm stuck on:

Walk in my shadows
My throat is dry
My knees are weak
It's so damned hot
I can't even speak...

When I get you in the shadow
I'm gonna give you what's in store


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Soloist.. I have a bluesy soulful southern rock thing goin' also loud and powerful and LOVE to shred with my voice.

3 1/2 octaves

Anytime I go out and sing I get band invites and people telling me I should go out for the Voice.

Love music and singing.... and horses... those are my passions.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

3 1/2 octaves? Holy moley!


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

Nope. But my wife is an ex-band nerd and plays Bass. She wants me to pick up Rhythm Guitar and play Rocksmith with her ( I guess it has a multiplayer mode? ). I keep finding repair work to do around the house instead...

/I makes 'em, not so much plays 'em


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

Lordhavok said:


> I'm 45 and still going in a heavy metal band, we working on another album right now. There are lots of variables to being in a band, and keeping a band together is one of the biggest challenges. Once others you cant get along with is weeded out and musical differences, egos, ect. Alot more to it than just the music itself, presentation, stage presence, social media, ect, the list goes on and on. I've been playing for almost 30 years, if I was in it for the money or fame, I would have quit a long time ago. We've come close to record deals a few times over the years, but nothing ever panned out. And we've had lots and lots of agents and so called managers rip us off big time.
> 
> Oh yeah, I dont shred, I just beat off, lol. I'm the guy in the back that provides the thundering back beat for the death march. Drummer for life!


Is your band on spotify or anything like that?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

My genre has changed, I Jazz. You would think after 40 years I'd be that much better, but I still enjoy holding down the low end. No strummy strummy guitar just the sound of wood... As the saying goes bass players stay out of treble. 

Still own my original bass I bought new after working a full year at a local grocery store, my Fender fretless precision bass. However I don't play her much. I mostly play my Warwick Corvette $$ through my GK MB Fusion 800 and a 4x10 cab. 

Looking to get the new American Deluxe Fender Dimension V HH bass after selling my Warwick Corvette standard 5 string. About once a month, we head over to my cousins studio in the Union Music bldg to jam. 

Although she is playing the single H model

http://youtu.be/u_l8t8yZfAk


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

Ikaika said:


> My genre has changed, I Jazz. You would think after 40 years I'd be that much better, but I still enjoy holding down the low end. No strummy strummy guitar just the sound of wood... As the saying goes bass players stay out of treble.
> 
> Still own my original bass I bought new after working a full year at a local grocery store, my Fender fretless precision bass. However I don't play her much. I mostly play my Warwick Corvette $$ through my GK MB Fusion 800 and a 4x10 cab.
> 
> ...


I admire jazz music but as for playing it well, I only have 5 fingers


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Julius Beastcavern said:


> I admire jazz music but as for playing it well, I only have 5 fingers



Nothing to admire, it's only four strings most of the time. So, back in HS, my best friend could pick up any instrument and just play it and play it well. He could shred on his strummy strummy six string. We had a drummer and a singer so my friend taught me how to play the bass. The rest is history. 

The only advantage I have is freakishly long fingers (in proportion to the rest of my hand). I can "fret" the first fret with my index finger while also fretting the fifth fret with my pinkie.


----------



## Leobwin (Apr 28, 2012)

I've had my four-piece cover band for a very long time, probably longer than some of you have been alive. We play a variety of guitar rock from the 60's to the current top 40 and do so convincingly. There are more than 250 songs in our playlist. We gig 2-3 times a month and play several very large special events every year.


----------

